

Ask HN: Good resources for daily tea drinkers? - ryannevius

I work as a web developer. It seems that coffee is THE fuel source for nearly everyone in this field. Problem is...I can&#x27;t stand the stuff.<p>Instead of coffee, I drink a lot of tea. I always love loose-leaf blends that I can find at local shops. Lately, I&#x27;ve been trying to move away from bags completely in favor of loose-leaf.<p>I&#x27;m interested in trying to make my own blends for home and work, out of my own (un-dried) ingredients. Does anyone have any suggestions for getting started with making my own blends from scratch? I&#x27;ve been experimenting with ginger, lemon, and mint...but would like to hear how others are incorporating more variety into their daily grind.<p>Thanks!
======
MichaelCrawford
I used to drink tea exclusively, but when I was romancing the woman I would
one day marry, she told me that she would not visit me unless I purchased a
coffeemaker. This eventually evolved into a three pot per day habit, and a
divorce.

Now I am returning to tea, but where I live I have trouble finding looseleaf
tea. I far prefer it. The teabags are a poor value, I far prefer a pot of tea.

When I make tea the way I prefer, I get the water to a rolling boil, put the
tea leaves in the water then turn the heat down to a slow simmer, then leave
it that way so that the whole house is infused with the aroma of tea.

(Don't let the pot boil dry!)

